# Vets on vaccines



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

lindasdoggrooming said:


> “Since becoming an integrative veterinarian, I can say there is no disease that I have not connected to vaccines in certain animals. Behavior, asthma, autoimmune, cancer and tumors, skin, demodex, thyroid disorders, DM, DI, Addisons, Cushing’s, allergies, heart murmurs, lameness, anal gland disorders, liver, pancreas, IBD, UTI, acute renal failure… I would say that the vaccines administered so frequently over the last few decades are the main cause of illness in our animals.


Tonka's vaccination schedule -

Sept. 5, 2007 - Distemper, Adenovirus type 2. Parainfluenza, Parvovirus, Leprospirosis

Oct. 24, 2008 - Distemper, Adenovirus type 2, Parainfluenza, Parvovirus, Leprospirosis

Feb. 03, 2010 - Distemper, Adenovirus type 2, Parainfluenza, Parvovirus, Leprospirosis, Rabies

And then seizures . . . commencing around February or March of 2010. 

I can't help but wonder about a connection, eh?


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

Country Boy, I have a Epi boy as well. My lab Rio has had seizures since 10 weeks old.
He is not getting any shots any more. I am sure many dogs are sick due to regular shots.
Just need to be informed. That is why I posted this, a friend in Ohio posted it.


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

I do not have a great deal of information on illnesses associated with dog vaccines but am much more familiar with human issues. I am an epidemiologist and we study these issues. There is unfortunately a lot of misinformation out there. And if what happened in the human population repeats in the animal population! I am concerned. At some point children and animals develop illnesses. In an individual case, it is difficult to know if that is the result of a recent event or it would have happened anyway. 

The best thing to do is study lots of animals/people and determine if there is an association between the timing of vaccines and a given outcome. One does this by comparing those vaccinated with those who are not. This is difficult as many animals and people receive vaccines at specific times, and unvaccinated populations are often quite different from those vaccinated, in terms of nutrition and lifestyle factors. I would guess that many who do not vaccinate pets are also more likely to feed raw diets, provide more exercise, use natural products,etc. So then these things become factors to evaluate as well. I am not saying raw feeding or any of these other things are good or bad but just pointing out the groups differ on a number of factors. Plus if the onset of an illness is common at a certain age, any vaccine given close to that time would by that fact alone look suspect, whether or not it had any impact.

The association that so many people believed between the MMR vaccination and autism was based on false information and has been disproven but still many people fear this vaccine. And rates of measles have increased in the US since then (118 cases in 2010). Worldwide measles deaths are increasing, with an estimated 500,000 deaths worldwide. 

The biggest concern is that we choose not to vaccinate an animal and he/she develops a serious illness. Those who choose to have titres drawn are likely safe although I don't have enough info to know what titre levels should be. But just skipping a vaccine could be very risky, not only for your pet but for others as well. While there can certainly be side effects from some vaccines, one has to consider the risk of disease versus the risk of the vaccine. And this needs careful study as it is not based on whether you know anyone with a disease but what the actual risk of transmission is. And the risk of the disease. Plus as more people do not vaccinate the likelihood of a contact between an infected animal and a non-vaccinated animal increases. There is greater risk for puppies as they are not fully vaccinated and their immune system is not as strong as adult pets.

I think often these decisions are based more on emotion than science. I would suggest people read The Vaccine Panic by bests Mnookin to get some sense of how people make these decisions in terms of childhood vaccines. I know we are all trying to do what is best for our pets (and children) but I would suggest you look carefully at the science and not be swayed by emotion. Ask to see the studies that show an association between vaccines and outcomes. Are the findings supported? And if you know of an individual event, please realize that sometimes bad things happen but association does not necessarily prove causation, esp For individual events. 

I do not write this to criticize those concerned about vaccination but to tell people to please look carefully at evidence and risks before making decisions.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

You make some good points Fbkathleen. However, we must wonder why when people do not need to be vaccinated every year of our lives, and live significantly longer than our pets, then why our pets need to be vaccinated every year of their lives. I don't think anyone is proposing not to EVER vaccinate our pets, but to educate ourselves on a necessary procedure and one that we just go along with because that's the way it is. I like the fact that titers are able to be done and that I don't have to vaccinate my pets unless its necessary. You should never have a medical procedure done that isn't necessary. Education is essential whether its animals or children.


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

Well said kcp1227. I agree with you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*FBkathleen*: Your thoughtful post sounds like it was written by one of the vets I use. He has what I call a "conventional" practice. I have been going to him for years and years and his father before him. He was livid when I first broached the subject of minimal vaccines and titer testing. Oddly, his father, who is retired, was not. "You want titers," he said, "do titers." I sought out two holistic veterinarians and found myself particularly comfortable and in sync with one of them. So I now of use a "hybrid" of vets; the conventional one for the ordinary cuts and scraps and the bumps of life, the holistic one for ongoing preventive health care and nutrition advice. I appreciate your point of view and the way you shared it. Also the recommended reading, I will definitely get the book. I don't happen to feel my decision to follow minimal vaccines and have titers drawn was based on emotion. I believe it was based on a combination of experience, which included witnessing adverse vaccination reactions in dogs I have had, reading about the alternate point of view initially exposed by Dr. Ronald Schultz and Dr. Jean Dodds (whom my "conventional" vet calls a "quack"), listening to the experiences of some of the breeders in the local poodle club and reading things offered by integrative wellness vets like Dr. Karen Becker. Could it be my decision to expand my thinking to go outside the realm of "one-size-fits-all" conventional medicine was based on emotion after all? Perhaps, in part. For now though, I remain comfortable with going down this path and taking on the inherent risks, realizing there are always risks. Thanks for coming into the discussion. It was good to hear what you had to say.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Originally posted by *Lindasdoggrooming*
_“Since becoming an integrative veterinarian, I can say there is no disease that I have not connected to vaccines in certain animals. Behavior, asthma, autoimmune, cancer and tumors, skin, demodex, thyroid disorders, DM, DI, Addisons, Cushing’s, allergies, heart murmurs, lameness, anal gland disorders, liver, pancreas, IBD, UTI, acute renal failure… I would say that the vaccines administered so frequently over the last few decades are the main cause of illness in our animals."_

Fbkathleen, thanks for your comments, which are more in line with my thoughts, based on my experience and education as a nurse. I wondered how the vet who made the above comments was able to link all these diseases to vaccines. There's no indication that she looked at controlled studies or other scientific validation. We all have to do what we think is best for ourselves and our family members/pets, and going with one's gut can be very effective sometimes, but it isn't good science.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just ordered the book *FBkathleen* recommended. Amazon has it for anyone wanting to do likewise.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...6pZyb7W5Y1qnqWBNUe5TCsA&bvm=bv.43287494,d.eWU


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It's all very well and good to point out the various real or imagined human reaction to a human vaccine that may or may not have a negative consequence to humans. I certainly don't believe that vaccinations lead to autism. 

But how will vets explain the fact that the immunity granted from canine vaccines has been PROVEN to have the following durations...

Minimum Duration of Immunity for Canine Vaccines:

Distemper- 7 years by challenge/15 years by serology
Parvovirus – 7 years by challenge/ 7 years by serology
Adenovirus – 7 years by challenge/ 9 years by serology
Canine rabies – 3 years by challenge/ 7 years by serology

from: Lifelong Immunity - Why Vets Are Pushing Back Dogs Naturally Magazine

... and yet vets have no problem pumping more and more vaccine into my dog? 

It's time they did some reading, like the rest of us have, and move into the new century.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I think it's rather irresponsible for a vet to claim that illnesses are tied to vaccinations. This hasn't been proven. It could very well be true, but like I said, it hasn't been proven so to claim it to be the case is irresponsible. 


Anybody doing titers every year?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

These excerpts, from holistic veterinarian Dr. Deva Khalsa's book "Natural Dog A Holistic Guide for Healthier Dogs," published in 2009, helped inform my thinking on vaccinations. I was privileged to know her, she's since moved out of our area. As an aside, she's an amazing cook and gave me canine recipes good enough for my family to eat!

Why would a dog's internal computer program go haywire? One likely explanation is that vaccinations have worked to confuse his immune system and cause this exaggerated response. The immune system, you see, was never designed to ward off simultaneous incursions by several different agents. I know of no recorded cases in which a person was exposed to polio, smallpox, measles, mumps, and whooping cough all at one time. The immune system's design is compatible with the laws of statistics, meaning that the immune system isn't set up to handle such a multipronged attack because the chance of one occurring is so low. But such an attack on the immune system is exactly what multivalent combination vaccines simulate. The immune system is being asked to register and fight off, all at once, all of the vaccine components. For a dog, this means distemper, parvovirus, leptospirosis, adenovirus, hepatitis, bordetella, and perhaps also coronavirus, rabies and Lyme disease. In addition to antigens and viruses, vaccinations contain formaldehyde and mercury. Neither our nor our dog’s immune systems were designed for having multiple disease organisms, antigens and toxic substances injected into the body at one time, as is the case with vaccines. (page 138)

When your dog receives his DHLPP vaccination, it includes distemper, hepatitis, leptospirosis, parainfluenza, and parvovirus. In many cases, dogs also receive vaccinations for cornoavirus, bordetella, Lyme disease and rabies all at the same time, which means that he's getting from five to nine inoculations all at once. This is the equivalent of a person's getting immunized for encephalitis, measles, mumps, hepatitis, polio, whooping cough, tetanus, Lyme disease, and flu all at the same time.

The devastating effects of such a cocktail vaccination on humans--in this case, Gulf War troops--were described in H. McManners's article "Scientists Link Gulf War Illness to Vaccines and Drugs," which appeared in the June 22, 1997, edition of the _London Sunday Times._

_The drug cocktail suppressed one part of the body's immune system, known as Th1, which combats viruses and cancers. At the same time, Th2, a part of the immune system, which normally reacts mildly against pollen or house dust musts, was made hypersensitive to outside irritants. The double effect meant that the soldiers were more likely to succumb to common diseases, while also suffering extreme allergic reactions to harmless elements in the atmosphere._

A further report documenting the relationship between vaccinations and Gulf War Syndrome, published in the British medical journal _Lancet,_ opened the door to massive legal claims filed on behalf of the ailing veterans. (page 156)

There's just not much reason for veterinary drug companies to research vaccine--related problems in pets or the true duration of immunity to vaccinations.... 

Fifty years ago, before vaccines became an annual ritual, the incidence of allergies, autoimmune disease and cancer in the the canine population was a mere fraction of what it is today. Since then, vaccine manufacturers have encouraged the veterinary establishment to use their products whenever and wherever possible, and as a result have evolved into multi-billion dollar enterprises. But they've also been successful at something else--evading responsibility for the damage their products cause. In recent years, vaccine companies have become indemnified. This means you can't sue the manufacturer if your pet becomes severely ill or dies due to a vaccination, although occasionally the medical expenses may be reimbursed to demonstrate the 'good will' of the company....

While attitudes are gradually changing toward canine vaccinations, especially the necessity of administering so many so often, you have to realize that many people are still trapped in a conventional rut. You must therefore expect to encounter opposition if you express a desire to cut back on your dog's immunization program, and be ready to stand your ground politely but firmly. (page 157)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For now, I'm sticking with doing titers every three years.:nod:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanx for that, CM. 

I followed up some of the leads in that article. Interesting studies on the effect of vaccines on US Armed Forces personnel. 'Sylenes' is a new word for me. I'll remember that.  

Tonka switched vets when he came to me from the city. So I'm the only person with a record of his needles. Which allows me to stall until maybe the Town catches up with me. 

And Indy brought up a good point in one post. Vets are committed to the welfare of humans and pets . . . . including following proper/accepted rabies practices. Some are very determined to do just that . . and I can see their point... 

When that time comes I suppose I'll haf'ta do some 'arm wrestling' with his vet. And titer him for everything else.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any information on why they give the same dosage of vaccines to all dogs regardless of size? 

Something I have never understood but would like to.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> Does anyone have any information on why they give the same dosage of vaccines to all dogs regardless of size?
> 
> Something I have never understood but would like to.


I don't know, and I don't the veracity of this info, but this is what I've read.

Vaccinations - why is the same dose given to dogs and cats regardless of size when they are vaccinated?
*Why is the dosing the same for all sizes of dogs and cats?*
Medications that are dosed by weight, such as antibiotics, must reach an effective level in the blood and tissue to perform their function. In this case, to fight infection. The bigger the animal, the more area to cover.

Vaccines are used to stimulate the animal's immune system, which is not something measured by weight. At least not between a small dog and a large dog. According to a source on VIN.com1, larger animals do get larger doses. 

For reference: 
* dogs and cats - 1 ml
* horses and cattle - 2 ml
* elephants - 2 to 4 ml

Reference: VIN.com1 is a subscription-based resource for veterinarians.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

msminnamouse said:


> I think it's rather irresponsible for a vet to claim that illnesses are tied to vaccinations. This hasn't been proven. It could very well be true, but like I said, it hasn't been proven so to claim it to be the case is irresponsible.
> 
> 
> Anybody doing titers every year?


There is NO reason to do a yearly titer. A titer can be done for Rabies also and most states will allow a medical wavier but if your dog bites someone even with the wavier he will be treated like an unvaccinated animal. 
In 2003, the American Animal Hospital Association (AAHA) revised its vaccination 
guidelines, recommending that vets vaccinate adult dogs only every three years – 
not annually. Many enlightened veterinarians changed their canine healthcare 
protocols to reflect the guidelines, and now suggest annual wellness 
examinations with vaccinations only every three years.

Over-Vaccination - Dog Owners Beware - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

So is it one year after vaccinations and then every three years?


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

I have been titering 3 months after core vaccines if all is good then every 3 years after that, have not had a single one of my poodles titer without immunity. 

When you vaccinate a dog that already has immunity you put the dog at risk until new vaccine kicks in, each time you vaccinate the body starts over. 
So people that run out and vaccinate their dogs when there is a parvo outbreak are actually putting their dog at risk.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

This interview with Dr. Jean Dodds by Dr. Karen Becker, DVM may be of interest to those pondering vaccine protocols. It also speaks to nutrition and genes and customized diets.

*Is Your Vet a Cautious or Casual Vaccinator?*
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...l32NkZJusdo7xx2WtCDktNg&bvm=bv.43287494,d.dmQ

Excerpted from the video transcript.

There’s a significant difference between holistic and traditional veterinary viewpoints toward immunology and vaccines, so I asked Dr. Dodds for her perspective.

Dr. Dodds explained that vaccination programs have traditionally been the holy grail of veterinary medicine. Vaccine schedules were a way to assure our clients would bring their pets in to see us at least once a year, at which time we’d get the opportunity to do wellness exams, discuss pet owner concerns, and practice preventive medicine. And of course, there’s always been a huge push by the vaccine industry to promote yearly vaccinations.

Unfortunately, as Dr. Dodds points out, veterinarians aren’t told much about vaccine adverse reaction rates. The problem is typically downplayed or even denied. Even when an animal becomes sick shortly after receiving a vaccination, most vets don’t think to link the two things together because they are so accustomed to giving vaccines.

Since holistic veterinarians are so acutely aware of the potential dangers of vaccines, I asked Dr. Dodds why it is that the veterinary community as a whole is still so reluctant to accept the data as fact and convey it to the public. Why do vaccine-related reactions and diseases still feel like a well-kept secret?

Dr. Dodds believes the profession is still in denial despite the fact that evidence has been accumulating for at least two decades. Her opinion is that the peer-reviewed literature most DVMs use doesn’t contain much information on vaccine adverse reactions, whereas research immunology literature does. It seems only the occasional horrible adverse reaction – for example, tumors that form at the site of rabies vaccinations (called vaccine-associated sarcomas) – gets out to the veterinary community as a whole.


----------



## lindasdoggrooming (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I am glad I posted the original post. Good too see that many are well informed.
And more owners are now taking responsibility to be educated, just not to believe
what was done in the past is always right. It is a choice but at least make it by being responsible, do your homework. Shop around for a good vet they are not all made equal.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Vaccines in dogs are similar to those in children. For the "majority" of dogs/children they are safe and provide immunity to many current and historical diseases that can/are fatal.

And just like in children, there are a few that have reactions/reprecussions of these vaccines. 

I have known many young dogs die from parvo, several young to mid age dogs die from distemper. They were not vaccinated. I have also known puppies to visit the neurologist for epilepsey who have never been vaccinated. 

Then there are dogs who have severe vaccine reactions and dogs who do develop vaccine induced cancers (fibrosarcomas).

Certainly a personal decision and there are risks to give and to not give them.

Most of the vets in our area recommend puppy vaccines, then one vaccine every 3 years as to not "over vaccinate" them. This is up to age 9. So, on average the pets get 3 sets of vaccines in life (counting puppy vaccines as one set). However many dogs will have reasonable titres after their first adult set of vaccines, but this can cost an owner more than doing vaccines so often owners will just vaccinate as this is what they are used to with past pets. Rabies is treated differently dependent on area as its mandated by law. Lepto/Lyme is also area specific and may need more frequent boosting, especially for dogs in heavily infested areas.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Samba said:


> Most of the vets in our area recommend puppy vaccines, then one vaccine every 3 years as to not "over vaccinate" them. This is up to age 9. So, on average the pets get 3 sets of vaccines in life (counting puppy vaccines as one set). I see you are in Ontario...where bouts? I have never been advised to get vaccines every 3 years (except Rabies...which my Vet certifies for only 2 years.)
> 
> 
> However many dogs will have reasonable titres after their first adult set of vaccines, but this can cost an owner more than doing vaccines so often owners will just vaccinate as this is what they are used to with past pets.
> WHY does is cost so much?.....I wanted to do titers but the quote I got to draw blood and get it analysed was outrageous. It honestly burned me that I had to choose to vaccinate over titering just because of the cost.


I appreciate your input Samba.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Samba said:


> Most of the vets in our area recommend puppy vaccines, then one vaccine every 3 years as to not "over vaccinate" them. This is up to age 9. So, on average the pets get 3 sets of vaccines in life (counting puppy vaccines as one set).


Prior to Tonka coming to live with me he was given a DHPP three times in four years . . . in Toronto. So the attitude that u are ascribing to most vets does not extend to all. 

If I was titering him, I would have the blood drawn by my vet and send it off to Hemopet *Dr. Jean Dodds* to be analyzed.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> Prior to Tonka coming to live with me he was given a DHPP three times in four years . . . in Toronto. So the attitude that u are ascribing to most vets does not extend to all.
> 
> If I was titering him, I would have the blood drawn by my vet and send it off to Hemopet *Dr. Jean Dodds* to be analyzed.


My point exactly. Samba is in Ontario, we are in Ontario. Samba states they recommend vaccinating every three years. The Vets we have used or come in contact with do not follow this protocol. I get a postcard every year to come on in and vaccinate...including for my indoor cat. That is why I was wondering where Samba was practicing.

Also the quote I got was for both drawing blood and analysing...$400+. For drawing blood only and I sent it to hemopet over a $100.00. Why do we have to pay so much for the something that is for the wellfare of our beloved pets?

Also to compare to vaccination of children is a bit off base...we do not get postcards from our Doctors each year to re-vaccinate.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

I will try to answer those questions to the best of my ability, but as I do not work for all the vets in ontario , Im sure there can be different answers!

1.) Many vets (ok,maybe not "most") opt to vaccinate yearly with rotating vaccines. Therefore, making vaccines every 3 years.

For example, at our old clinic (which is now strictly referral), one year they would get rabies (+/- lepto), the next year DHPP (+/- lepto) and the following year lepto. The idea is to have the client come back yearly for annual exams (which in my belief, are more important than the vaccine, but many clients wouldnt come in if it was just for an exam/discussion). So yes, the dog would be receiving a vaccine every year, but the group is split over 3 years. I would ask your vet if they do this - perfectly acceptable vaccine schedule for Ontario.

2.) Titres of course cost more than vaccines. Vaccines are purchased in bulk and have a decent shelf life. 

Titires require a technician to pull a blood sample, separate the serum and depending on which titre is being tested for either send it priority on ice to a lab (some are fine with regular packaging). The lab will have to do the bloodwork (for a cost), and send the results to the clinic for the vet to interpret. So this is why titres cost more unfortunatley. 

I have never seen a titre cost $400. Blood pulling fee is usually $25, then the cost of shipping and analysis is on top of that.


I have no problem giving 3 vaccines of rabies and DA2PP over a lifetime, but I wouldnt vaccinate any more. As my dogs frequently associate with puppies and sick animals (they join me at work), I do feel that amount of vaccines do help protect them, while minimizing risk of vaccine induced illness. However, each to their own.


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

I have titered my two youngest pups with Hemopet. What I have done is set an appointment with my regular vet a couple months after the last puppy shots, to include a blood draw for heartworm testing. The vet draws a little extra blood for the titer, processes it, then sends it via regular mail to Hemopet. I put my creditcard number on the Hemopet paperwork (which I bring in), so I pay Hemopet directly for the testing ($50 for parvo & distemper). They send me, and my vet, the results via email. 

I believe had I used the lab my vet uses, it would have cost me several hundred dollars. I would have been happy to pay an extra $15 or $20 extra for the service, but neither time was I charged.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

lindasdoggrooming said:


> Well I am glad I posted the original post. Good too see that many are well informed.
> And more owners are now taking responsibility to be educated, just not to believe
> what was done in the past is always right. It is a choice but at least make it by being responsible, do your homework. Shop around for a good vet they are not all made equal.


Posts like these are very irresponsible!! Rabies is a deadly killer of humans as well as animals. Ibelieve I saw an article recently where somewhere in America transplant patients have died because the donor had Rabies.

In third world countries rabies is prevalent nearly always transnitted by domestic animals. 
lso what about this new strain of parvo. Please do thorough research and searches on Gooogle before you post articles like this.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

sulamk said:


> Posts like these are very irresponsible!! Rabies is a deadly killer of humans as well as animals. Ibelieve I saw an article recently where somewhere in America transplant patients have died because the donor had Rabies.
> 
> In third world countries rabies is prevalent nearly always transnitted by domestic animals.
> lso what about this new strain of parvo. Please do thorough research and searches on Gooogle before you post articles like this.


Just to clarify, I do comply with local laws and have my mpoo vaccinated for Rabies every three years. We live in the country where rabid raccoons and foxes are a problem every spring. I just prefer not to do annual core vaccine boosters. I have titers drawn every three years for Distemper & Parvo, and do the IDEXX Snap 4DX for Heartworm, Lyme, Erlichia and Anaplasma yearly, with a mid-year Lyme check as well. I use the Hemopet lab to process the titers. I also follow with much interest the Rabies Challenge study, which is trying to ascertain the actual longevity of vaccine protection, as I understand it. If the study bears out that immunity lasts for 7 or better years, then I would very much hope the law's requirements would change to reflect that. I am scared _witless_ of rabies and well understand your concern. We have had to put down a rabid fox that was on our property, it's a sad and scary sight to see. As I understand it, only those with dogs who would be imperilled due to pre-existing conditions are seeking exemption from the rabies vaccine.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Please Chaggals mom I wouldnt expect you to do anything else.
Please everyone else stick by the laws your state, country etc with regards. To Rabies.
What you do about other vaccines is your perogative. 

In case anyone is interested the ony country that doesnt have any incidence of Rabies is Antarctica.
Just an aside a toddler and a homeless man were in contact with a rabid dog in one of our holiday towns that will be teaming with easter visitors next week.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Samba said:


> I will try to answer those questions to the best of my ability, but as I do not work for all the vets in ontario , Im sure there can be different answers!
> 
> 1.) Many vets (ok,maybe not "most") opt to vaccinate yearly with rotating vaccines. Therefore, making vaccines every 3 years.
> 
> ...


Thank for responding I appreciate your input.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

TLP - no problem. I would certainly ask your vet about the DAPP vaccines every 3 years. I would bet they have no problem with it and would agree its suitable for most dogs. You can also ask for titres through hemopet, although I have found IDEXX and Antech prices to be just as reasonable...maybe they are giving you the estimate including rabies? (Which doesnt need to be done as by law you need to vacciate every 3 years).

I think for the majority of clients the card is a reminder to come in, if people think their dogs need vaccines every year they will come in. If they think they just need an exam they probably slough it off and assume the dog is fine. However, no....Im in Toronto and dont know your practice at all. Theres certainly lots of old school practices still out there. Just communicate with them regarding your wishes, Im sure there will be no hard feelings. But also remember not to chastize them for their beliefs as there have been millions of dogs saved frm parvo, distemper etc. because of vaccine protocols.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

For now, I'm sticking with doing titers every three years.:nod:
[/FONT][/QUOTE]

:amen:

One of my poodles had the DHLPP vaccination and first thing the following morning had her first seizure and then had another seizure that afternoon. 
I believe some dogs are more sensitive to chemical toxicity than others which might have been the case with my dog but since then I prefer to have titers done.


----------

